# Houdini's drawer slides...



## ScStowaway (Sep 11, 2012)

Any thoughts on how to get these bastards out...? The drawers themselves i mean.

Jeremy


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Can't really tell from which slide that is, but it looks like the tabs (that stick up) move to release the drawer member from the cabinet member, and the drawer itself just lifts straight up and out.









 







.


----------



## ScStowaway (Sep 11, 2012)

you referring to the black ones near the front..? They say "push in" on em, i have, over and over, doesnt seem as though they do anything at all. ive tried pushing when near closed, when fully extended, while whistling a tune, ...im beginning to think theyre a decoy. The slides say "Grant 592" if that means anything to anyone.


----------

